# Sump vs. cannister filters, which is better for my Os?



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a lovely 220 gal. marine tank sitting empty in the living room. 
I plan to move my boys into it very soon.

Question is this:
which is prefered, a 40 gal. sump or cannister filtration?

I know that sumps usually over filter with fresh water, which usually kill your plants, 
but my oscars are already taking care of that. 

Is there some reason freshwater usually uses a cannister or HOB filter, while saltwater usually uses a sump? Or is it just that it has always been done that way?

Thanks,
Bev


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Sumps are the best bio filter bar none (assuming the sump is combined with a wet/dry filter.

I think that canisters can do a better job of mechanical filtration depending on what kind of media is used. The best of both worlds is a sump with a trickle filter in it as well as a micron or diatom filter in it as well. I have sumps on my big tanks and once a month or so I hook up my HOT magnum with the micron filter to polish the water.

I have plants in sumped tanks with no problems, by overfilter I assume you mean removing the nutrients that the plants need? In that case sumps with wet/dry filters are actually great for plants because they convert everything to nitrate, which is great for plants, really quickly. In fact, I use tank water to water the houseplants here.

I think, but this is a guess, the reason that salt tanks historcally came with sumps more often is because of two reasons. First, salt water tanks are usually bigger (maybe not compared to a lot of us big tank cichlid nut here, I'm talking about the general population) and bigger tanks are more suited for sumps. Secondly, salt fish and especially corals are more finiky about water quality so they need the high quality job that a sump does.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

tannable pretty much covered it. I use a wet/dry on my 220 with Oscars and the water chemistry is great. I do need to do something for water polishing, I might give his idea a try (figures I just gave away a magnium 350 I hadn't used in years).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sump is my vote :thumb:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Sump for me as well. With a larger tank like yours, I think the sump/wet-dry is the way to go. I have a sump for my 180 and three AC110's for polishing, and love the outcome.


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  
I am going to go with the sump with a canister for now.
I need to find out more about wet/dry filters. I hear they work really well.

We have a filter from a small swimming pool. It's not biological, but it moves a fair amount of water. I might try it to see if it helps to pull out some solids.

The big move is tomorrow.   
Hopefully all goes well. Never moved a big tank before. I'm sure the boys will be happy with almost twice as much water and space.

Thanks again, 
Bev


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

Resurrecting an old thread here... I had a question and hope you guys can help.

I am also going to go with the sump and a canister (funny, its also the hot magnum). Where in your system did you add it? To the sump so its not visible or to the tank itself? I'd prefer that it not be at the tank so it can be out of sight.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Run it out of your sump.


----------

